

Self-Control and Peer Groups: "The ability to resist temptation is contagious" - cwan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2010/01/self-control_and_peer_groups.php

======
pasbesoin
Makes me think of the comparisons people are constantly performing. If you see
someone else exert self-control, you can do so while your inherent cognitive
comparison functions deduce that in doing so you are not "doing worse" than
the other person; you are not missing out on something that they are getting.

Also, in comparing, you may see the abstention of the other person as
advantageous. For example, if weight gain is a consideration, that other
person's abstention helps them to control their weight and -- at least by
current, U.S. society's evaluation -- improve their appearance. You may then
be motivated to do the same, so as to not compare poorly to them in terms of
physical appearance.

Further, I'd argue that what's in front of you has the most immediacy. When
you directly confront these situations, they have a stronger influence than
when you have knowledge of them but are currently separate and alone.
Advertising may overcome this in part by saturation. If the saturation is
sufficient, then furthermore, you are never far from its immediate, real-time
influence.

